# Parlante deja de funcionar y "al rato" funciona



## Zordid 0 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, espero haberlo puesto en el lugar correcto, tengo un amplificador de 250 watts, 125 en cada canal, a ellos estoy conectando unos parlantes hechos por mi mismo, uno que lo hice hace poco, con 2 parlantes nuevos de 15 pulgadas, topppro, el otro ya tiene 6 años y es uno solo, marca pato feliz ambos estan a 4 ohm, en ambos tengo su otro par, el problema es que la otra torre de 2 parlantes de 15 no la he terminado, entonces estoy usando uno de 15 en un canal y 2 de 15 en el otro como habia dicho, y vuelvo a repetir, los 2 van a 4 ohm, entonces por que diablos el parlante viejo, que esta solito, magicamente deja de funcionar y "al rato" despues de dejar de usarlo, vuelve este a funcionar? Sera que ya esta pasando a mejor vida? O tiene que ver que los parlantes son distintos, a pesar de que son ambos de 4 ohms?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola Zordid y bienvenido al foro.

Cambié de lugar tu tema.

Por lo de los parlantes, si andan, andan y no hay vueltas.
Apostaría a que hay algo haciendo mal contacto en tu parlante viejo. Probá cambiando de canal los parlantes. Si se mantiene el comportamiento es casi seguro que el problema está en el parlante.
Si ahora el asunto se da al revés, casi seguro que la cosa está en el ampli (o los conectores).

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

A mi me suena que esos parlantes viejos ya sufren de cansancio.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

Me suena a que los cordones de oropel (Los que unen las terminales de conexiones con la bobina vocal) ya están a punto de cortarse. Verifica que están en buen estado y firmes. Otro punto crítico es la unión de estos cordones con el alambre de la bobina, pero para ver esa conexión, tenés que quitar el cubrepolvo...

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

la otra es comprar otro par de parlantes nuevos.
Aqui en mexico, es mas barato comprar un par de parlantes, que el material y tiempo que se gasta en reparar unos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> la otra es comprar otro par de parlantes nuevos.
> Aqui en mexico, es mas barato comprar un par de parlantes, que el material y tiempo que se gasta en reparar unos.



No tengo idea de el número de parlantes que reparé por esas causas. Imagínate: a parlantes de 50W les metía 250... ¿Como no vas romper los pequeños cordoncitos? Eso si el parlante aún vivía...

De esos, me quedan unos kewnwood de 75W que llevan como 12 cambios. Y no está caro el cordón.

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Pero estaras de acuerdo que despues de repetidas sesáreas al cubrepolvo, cono y cables de bobina, acabas teniendo que cambiar todo, o hacer una impresionante pasta de epoxico o algun pegamento para resantar tanta insición.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

Seee, los pegaba con el clásico "UHU" y quedaban bien!!! Claro, eran reparaciones personales y no me importaba que quedase todo embadurnado el área circundante al cubrepolvo!!!! juaaaa


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya que estamos en esto de las anécdotas... Llegaste a cambiar bobinas sin cambiar centrador y cono? En lo personal a mi me costaba mucho trabajo. 
Era de las reparaciones que mas tiempo me tomaba y menos veces quedaba correcto, o sera que soy muy desesperado en esto de las reparaciones artesanales.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 24, 2010)

No, nunca llegué tan lejos (sin ofender) Simplemente altavoz que se quemaba, a la basura... Esos aún los tengo por que ya era una época donde "sabía" lo que hacia... Y ahí siguen, con unos cubrepolvos de aluminio personalizado!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Zordid 0 (Mar 24, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> la otra es comprar otro par de parlantes nuevos.
> Aqui en mexico, es mas barato comprar un par de parlantes, que el material y tiempo que se gasta en reparar unos.


 Si la verdad si, aca en Nicaragua igual, me sale mejor comprar a 18 dolares en rabaja o a 22 en precio normal un parlante de 200 watts de 15 pulgadas, lo preguntaba mas por conocimiento o si acaso saber si mi amp esta dando problemas, pero la verdad no lo creo, es algo nuevo el amp y pues no he tenido problemas con el mas que eso, que de casualidad todos los parlantes viejos, son 4, se han ido arruinando pero mas o menso en el mismo periodo de tiempo el primero se fue en noviembre y asi se han muerto todos hasta hoy ya el ultimo, sera comprar los 4 nuevos y se acabo el problema


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Parece que lograste el objetivo, ya que hemos platicado sobre el tema agregando datos. Salux!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 2, 2010)

Como dijeron los compañeros, puede ser varias cosas las cuales debes revisar bien:

-Revisar los alambritos trensados que van del conector del altavoz y llegan al cono, mira que no este a punto de partirse.

-Revisa que todas las conexiones esten firmes, soldadura bien pegada, que no hayan cables a punto de partirse.

-Proba lo que te dice cacho, cambia el altavo de canal y si funciona bien, entonces el problema es el amplificador.

Saludos.

PD: Bobina cortada o quemada, definitivamente no es.


----------

